# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Kerio WinRoute Firewall

## andreas

Το εχω στησει στο desktop μηχανημα αλλα δεν μπορω να περασω το utorrent προς το ιντερνετ (στο ασυρματο παιζει κανονικα) και το dc++ (συνδεομαι σε hub αλλα δεν περναει η κινηση προς τους αλλους)

Εχω δοκιμασε με και χωρις upnp/nat αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει κατι

To utorent service ειναι η tcp/udp πορτα 34787 που χρησιμοποιει το utorrent

Το εχει ρυθμισει κανεις με επιτυχια?

----------


## andreas

Δουλεψε τελικα, ηθελε να αφησω και μια ακομα πορτα γιατι το συγκεκριμενο torrent site παιζει απο δικια του πορτα....

Για το dc ακομα το ψαχνω  ::

----------

